# I'm feeling not ripped off by the cab company...



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So i finally finished my taxes, have all my numbers in,
$50,860 in gross revenue

The total amount I paid the cab company for the car/gasoline came in less than 40c a mile.

45,753 miles

$14473 in taxi lease

$2,394 in gasoline

16867 for 45753 miles,

36.86c per mile on the year driving a taxi,

Plus only $1090 in credit card processing

Total deductible expenses of 
$18,985

With a taxable _*profit*_ of

$31,875
(with the cab company making $15563 off me, and it's their car)

My take of all the money i collected was 62% of the meter/tips.


----------

